# Opinions on PRIME ARCHERY Bows



## ALAZANMAN (Aug 27, 2019)

Ive been shooting a Matthews Helium for about 3 seasons. I like it and have killed several deer and pigs with it. It's lightweight and fast but not as stable. Naturally that is the trade off. Im ready to get into a longer axle, heavier bow thats reliable, stable and smooth. Im willing to hump a little more weight.

I know a couple of people that shoot Prime and wanted to get the opinions of others on this forum that shoot them. I saw one the other day at the Archery shop and want to know more about them.

Once I get into a bow and shoot it well I don't replace it until its completely worn out not to mention now that bows cost $700-&1K I can't buy a new one every season/every other season.

Thanks!


----------



## chris33 (Feb 23, 2006)

I have a Prime Rize that i bought in a closeout sale the year after it was new and I love it. It so easy to hold at full draw and very smooth. I havent had alot of bows so i cant compare to hoyt or mathews but it was light yrs better than my PSE and Bear bows that i had starting out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

